# shigfusa kitaeji polising



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

how do i polish my shig and what do i need. its a bit reactive and I cut some onions and ugly patina, so I want to polish it up and put something nicer on.
anyhelp on the above would be great.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 23, 2014)

It's not good anymore rami, I will take it from you for a real good discount to end this misery  


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

see your inbox,


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 23, 2014)

I use Bar Keepers friend.:bigeek:


----------



## nerologic (Jul 23, 2014)

I think you need to hold it out of an airplane and rub it against some clouds. They act as a very fine natural abrasive due to the microscopic ice crystals in them. You can bring out different pattens in the kitaeji by using different types of clouds. See below.







The good news is that, in the long run, buying a small airplane is cheaper than getting a natural stone habit.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 23, 2014)

nerologic said:


>


The TRUTH has been revealed. FINALLY!


----------



## LKH9 (Jul 23, 2014)

nerologic said:


> I think you need to hold it out of an airplane and rub it against some clouds. They act as a very fine natural abrasive due to the microscopic ice crystals in them. You can bring out different pattens in the kitaeji by using different types of clouds. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 23, 2014)

nerologic said:


> I think you need to hold it out of an airplane and rub it against some clouds. They act as a very fine natural abrasive due to the microscopic ice crystals in them. You can bring out different pattens in the kitaeji by using different types of clouds. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl2: :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Asteger (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess the irony is people buy the kitaeji for their wonderful damascus finish, which lasts only as long as until you first use it, and then ... well, I'm not sure if there's any advantage to them at this point. Or maybe I do; people like them because they like restoring the finish, which you constantly would have to do if you like the finish but want to use the knife.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 23, 2014)

The irony is not with the ppl that buys a Kitaeji... The irony is how you guys make jokes when a person tries to get some help.? and it just adds up to no help. just a bunch of worthless reading.

Rami. There is a cpl diffrent ways to clean and bring out the finish from the blade. I suggest you contact Maksim for some fingerstones. Im sure he will help you pick out some stones or powder that can give you a nice even finish on the Kitaeji blade.


----------



## nerologic (Jul 23, 2014)

I only make jokes because I have no idea. I was trusting the peanut gallery to chime in with real suggestions, though I believe there are numerous threads discussing the matter. What I recall is that people got nice results using a whole series of stones and powders that left my head spinning. Availability of any single natural stone that's worked for someone is variable, so one person's solution may not translate well at all.

Ultimately M.Magnus has the best answer. Ask Maksim. He's got the knowhow and the inventory to help you. And let us know what he says!


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2014)

I would be at a loss to offer advise here but thought the cloud part was great. Humor good.


----------



## Jagjit (Jul 23, 2014)

So basically you want to use fingers tones. I personally use uchigomori fingers tones which are sword grade polishing stones. I think you can use any mid to high grit natural stone to polish. You just rub the knife back and forth with a thin small piece of stone that fits under your finger tip. In one direction; heel to tip. Check out maxims wiki. It's all there.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 23, 2014)

Rami (like with the Hakka) there are videos out there. I have seen some from Maxim in the past, polishing kitaeji with fingerstones.

However, try this instead and see if it works: use some fine sandpaper, even worn out sandpaper or try a cloth. Generate some slurry on your hakka, or use slurry after you've just sharpened the knife. Use that slurry to polish the kitaeji. 

I can't remember trying Hakka slurry, but I'm sure it would do very well. It's a great way to use softer jnats.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 23, 2014)

I use Uchigomori finger stones that I picked up from Maxim on my Shig Kitaeji. There is also some good reads out on the internet from Dr. Naka regarding Shig sharpening / polishing.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 23, 2014)

DeepCSweede said:


> There is also some good reads out on the internet from Dr. Naka regarding Shig sharpening / polishing.



Yes. I think he was the original on this subject.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

I may need to talk to maxim on this but I can't find his wiki. When I clicked through on the main site I ended up with 1-3 articles on natural stone. But nothing on polishing shigs. This can't be every thing he has.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/finger-stones-how-to/


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you so much. Now this is more comprehensive. Will go over and get back with more meaningful questions.


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Jul 23, 2014)

He has a youtube video. It's not really a step-by-step tutorial or anything, but it does demonstrate his technique and how he does it. I'm sure he'd also be able to tell you which stones he used, or give you recommendations. Not sure if this helps, but figured if you hadn't seen it that it couldn't hurt to post it.

-Steve

[video=youtube;OkIE2Y1yDpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkIE2Y1yDpA[/video]


----------



## schanop (Jul 23, 2014)

Here are some ld posts from Dr.Naka.

http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/kitaeji-maintenance-1.html
http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/kitaeji-maintenace-2.html
http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/kitaeji-maintenace-3.html
http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/kitaeji-maintenance-4.html
http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/kitaeji-maintenance-5.html


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

Things I learned in the last 10 minutes

Generate a slurry,
Use cotton ball or kitchen paper to wipe the blade. 

Initially I thought you used the whole stone. Not a good idea. Just need to work out. 
Stone progression
How to generate the slurry ( diamond plate is out)
Pitfalls, what do I watch for? 
How to remove fine scratches ?


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

Btw, enjoying this enormously. I got the Kitaeji over the kasumi as I was advised it performs better ( more stiff, thinner.) but this is an unexpected bonus. 

My addiction is well underway.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 23, 2014)

I've had some luck with using felt loaded with natural stone slurry. Different slurry for different knives. Sometimes (if damascus or kasumi) I etch with vinegar first and then cut the etch back with the felt/stone juice.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

If I am getting thin scratches that show up with the light reflection what did I do wrong. Need to go lower grit slurry and back up again? Also would synthetic slurry work?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 23, 2014)

you might need to break down the slurry more. thats the thing with jnats. the more u work the slurry the finer it gets.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr.Magnus said:


> you might need to break down the slurry more. thats the thing with jnats. the more u work the slurry the finer it gets.



So keep on rubbing? I stopped too early?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 23, 2014)

rami_m said:


> So keep on rubbing? I stopped too early?



That might be the case. im not sure what your using? can be a to hard stone awell or a breakdown toxic line in that slurry. but wait for someone with more experiance then me.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2014)

rami_m said:


> If I am getting thin scratches that show up with the light reflection what did I do wrong. Need to go lower grit slurry and back up again? Also would synthetic slurry work?



I've only used one synthetic fingerstone that worked: it's a tiny 1k stone sold by Maxim, and it's really really nice. As Mr. Magnus said, the slurry causing the fine scratches may be from stones that are too hard or have inclusions. I've had cases where two fingerstones broken off from the same larger stone gave very different results. So I now test each fingerstone first on a less expensive knife before using it on a Shig. You might also want to check out Maxim's guide for gluing fingerstones to rice paper and then breaking them. This allows them to conform to curves, like a convex grind.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 23, 2014)

What about if I use cotton ball with synthetic stone slurry? I am thinking Rika 5k then Hakka slurry, then finger stone.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 24, 2014)

rami_m said:


> I am getting thin scratches that show up with the light reflection





Mr.Magnus said:


> That might be the case. im not sure what your using?



Yes, tell us what you've used so far.



rami_m said:


> What about if I use cotton ball with synthetic stone slurry? I am thinking Rika 5k then Hakka slurry, then finger stone.



That sounds fine, or at least it wouldn't do any harm. If I remember, your hakka is more on the coarser side (I could be wrong). However, slurry can break down and be fine and finer too. I have uchigumori fingers and also a large size that I can polish on, and - without checking - I'm not sure if you used uchigumori that it would be much finer than hakka, although it wouldn't be coarser. Are you talking about using uchigumore fingerstones?


----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok. I used these 

http://s1310.photobucket.com/user/r...B-4840-B45A-C6B4EEE9E7E5_zpshhq86qfa.jpg.html

Not sure what they are


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 24, 2014)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but you don't want to use a high grit to bring out the pattern. I think it's better to use softer stone like a Uchigumori since it will bring out the pattern better but not as shiny. Higher grits will polish it but the damascus pattern gets less visible.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 24, 2014)

What stones are those? Mr Razor Magnus might be right that those are harder, but hard to tell. Experiment with your Hakka slurry and technique, I say, and see how close you can get to what you want. If needed try other stuff. My feeling is that one of the big advantages of Shig knives is it's relatively easy to preserve their finish, so I think you can work it out.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the small black one is a Uchigomori. 

Tried again last night. Much better. 

In maxium vid. I think he polished to hazy finish then used finger stone to bring pattern back. I want to get a video of my results or something and see what you guys think. I still got real tiny scratches but they are much finer than before want to check again in the light of day.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds good.



rami_m said:


> I think the small black one is a Uchigomori.



Doubt it. Uchigumori shouldn't be black. Tsushima maybe? Bit of a dark aoto? Probable Tsushima.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)

Asteger said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Uchigumori shouldn't be black. Tsushima maybe? Bit of a dark aoto? Probable Tsushima.



Tell you what I know . 

Got my pm?


----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)

These are the fine lines I was talking about. Not sure what next


----------



## schanop (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh oh .. you have scratched this beauty. It is not good anymore, call Mert. He will take it off your hands at a deep discount.


Basically, too coarse stone or too hard stone as far as I can see. And your stroke is not quite straight. A longer, lighter stroke would help keeping finish nice. Invest in proper uchigumori finger stone for best result.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)

schanop said:


> Oh oh .. you have scratched this beauty. It is not good anymore, call Mert. He will take it off your hands at a deep discount.
> 
> 
> Basically, too coarse stone or too hard stone as far as I can see. And your stroke is not quite straight. A longer, lighter stroke would help keeping finish nice. Invest in proper uchigumori finger stone for best result.


My heart just sank when I read the first sentence.  
I am planning to get a fingerstone as soon as I can.  will throw out this one I think. Kitchen paper with slurry? Can I use Rika slurry?


----------



## Seth (Jul 24, 2014)

As a few people have mentioned, the softest natural will work best unless you want to become an apprentice sword polisher. The book I have on this subject shows sword polishers using a dozen different stones with specific techniques. Some hard stones but then they make them paper thin, back them with special paper, and blah blah. Even Maxim said somewhere that for a knife, which will inevitably get scratched again, a soft stone is appropriate and more forgiving. Have you tried the takashima? If I use this stone, I will even use flitz in between treatments. The first couple of uses will maintain the contrast but make everything a little brighter. I think I would find the right soft stone and work over a period of time to remove the scratches or else you will drive yourself nuts. The ketaeji has scratches to begin with that run parallel and also sometimes look like white streaks. These too will come out over time. A 270 gyuto right?


----------



## rami_m (Jul 24, 2014)

240 gyuto. I am already little nuts. Happy to spend a few hours on this. Just not sure of techniques and material. Need to complete maxim reading and vids and try again. Getting a sword polishing book as well.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 24, 2014)

Rami i got a Uchigomori stone if u dont find anything closer, i can knock off a piece for you brother for the shipping cost. just send a pm


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 25, 2014)

Some stones and especially synthetics will mute the Kitaeji so that it isn't necessarily a good thing. You can always re-etch it afterwards, but better to use a proper stone / slurry to bring out the damascus.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 25, 2014)

Seth said:


> ... the softest natural will work best ... Have you tried the takashima?



Pretty similar to normal Hakka, and he's got one of those


----------



## rami_m (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr.Magnus said:


>



Arrived last night. Thanks Magnus. 

Now any special tips. Or rub the blade for the next 6 hours or so?


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 6, 2014)

Rami,

Check out Maksim's Wiki on JNS with YouTube vids on making and using finger stones 

Cheers,

J


----------



## rami_m (Aug 6, 2014)

I have. Will be following instructions. Just wanted to make sure I haven't missed anything. Is it ok to use small pieces or should I prepare them as the video?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Follow the video. Prepping the fingerstones is essential in not scratching up your knife.


----------



## dough (Aug 7, 2014)

fun thread cant wait to see the update

i hope to see you have your clouds back


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 7, 2014)

Good luck Rami :thumbsup:


----------



## rami_m (Aug 7, 2014)

Saw a marked improvement. Will send photos tonight. Not all the way there yet. I flattend a small piece and used it without backing. Would that be a no-no?


----------



## rami_m (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## rami_m (Aug 10, 2014)

To anyone interested here is the latest Fairly happy with the results.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats, Rami!


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks very nice, Rami! :thumbsup:

Was that the solid, flattened piece without backing?


----------



## rami_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 10, 2014)

Worked a treat


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 10, 2014)

Rami glad to see the Uchi stone worked for you!


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, that is a big difference!! Looks great.


----------

